# UI_Wavetable and WT Position Tutorial - Video, Free Download



## GeneraStudios (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I hope this doesn't come across as spammy, but I figured out how to implement a UI_Wavetable and make a wavetable position knob in Kontakt 6. I couldn't find any example material online so I made a blog post, YouTube video, and free download of how to do it. In the article I point out something that I think NI is missing from the new KSP documentation, I had to dig around in the Analog Dreams script to figure it out.

Maybe this was intuitive to some people, but it had me stumped for the better part of an hour. Figured this would help some people out. The link below has the blog tutorial with links to the YouTube video and free download of the example. 

https://www.generastudios.com/blog/kontakt-6-ksp-wavetable-control-ui_wavetable

Thanks,
--
Andrew


----------



## geronimo (Oct 16, 2018)

I find that the Phase and PH.Random parameters do not have much audible effect on the files concerned by the Wavetable.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 16, 2018)

They make a lot of sense when you play multiple voices at once. Try the Unisono-Portamento script. Phase adjusts the starting point in the wave cycle, and Ph.Random randomizes phase on every new note played.


----------



## geronimo (Oct 16, 2018)

Form and Form Type are very reactives but nothing with the Phase and Phase random despite the introduction of the Unisono-Portamento Script .
I may have chosen a simple waveform (SAW)


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 16, 2018)

No, even with saw it should work. Raise unisono voices in the script to max and then try increasing Ph.Random. It should be preeeeety obvious. With it at 0, you will have a very phasey unison, but when you increase it, unison will be smeared and a lot more natural sounding.


----------



## geronimo (Oct 16, 2018)

I understand but I don't find .


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 16, 2018)

You cannot change those parameters _during _a note. They are evaluated on note on only. It even says so in the help text below


----------



## geronimo (Oct 16, 2018)

Yes, I read in the manual that you had to retrigger a note to hear the effect. But few or no differences !


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 16, 2018)

The difference is pretty staggering.

Check this patch out. With modwheel down (=Ph.Random 0%), play a note. Hear how phasey it is? Now push the modwheel all the way up (=Ph.Random 100%) and play a note. A lot more natural sounding unison. All because of randomized phase on every newly played note (which is how unison script works).


----------



## geronimo (Oct 16, 2018)

Oh yes: I had heard that with Ph.random, it was like increasing an Attack setting.
I understand better and this is all the more noticeable with the Unison tuned . But it's a parameter operating in all subtlety .


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 16, 2018)

Nonetheless it's very important to have it.


----------



## geronimo (Oct 16, 2018)

Correct; without the Unison, the PH.random setting is much less audible.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 17, 2018)

You cannot notice it really without more than one voice playing per key. Try copying the same group twice, have Ph.Random at 0 in one and at max in the other. It'll be obvious.


----------



## geronimo (Oct 17, 2018)

Well, the sound is actually ampler but the action on Ph. Random does not seem spectacular. More obvious with Form parameter .


----------



## geronimo (Oct 17, 2018)

On this promotional video, I wonder about the access to these Wavetable files: I have version 6 of KONTAKT but can't find anything like this person.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 17, 2018)

They are found where other module presets are, one folder level above it, in Groups folder. On Windows:

c:\Program Files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Kontakt\Groups\

I guess on Mac that would be somewhere in Application Support.


----------



## geronimo (Oct 17, 2018)

No problem for finding this file on an Apple computer:
Library / Application Support / Native Instruments / Kontakt / Groups / Wavetable

But how to get there from KONTAKT ?


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 17, 2018)

Two ways: Files browser, drill down to that path and then lock the quickjump. Or in Group Editor, right-click then Import group, drill down to that path, and load .nkg. For some reason .nkg files are not shown in Files browser in Kontakt, but nevermind. You can simply load the samples from Files browser and set sampler mode to Wavetable after the fact (importing a group creates a new empty group, which might not be exactly what you want).


----------



## geronimo (Oct 17, 2018)

Many thanks; it's work fine via Import group command .


----------



## geronimo (Oct 18, 2018)

Interesting video around Wavetable in KONTAKT 6 .


----------

